# Specialized Stumpjumper 1981



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*wrooooam....*


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*Specialized Stumpjumper 1981 *

*#75* :rockon:



*Specs

Frame: CrMo 
Fork : CrMo
Rims: Araya 7X
Hubs: Suzue, sealed bearring
Spokes: D.T. Stainless 3x
Tires: Panaracer
Pedals: MKS BMX
Crank: TA
Chain: unknown
Rear Cogs: unknown
Bottom Bracket: unknown
Front Derailleur: Suntour AR
Rear Derailleur: Suntour AR
Shifters: Suntour Mighty
Grips: Oakley
Handlebars: Specialized CrMo
Stem: Specialized
Headset: Specialized
Brake: Mafac Tandem
Levers: Tommaselli Racer
Saddle: Avocet 
Seat Post: LaPrade
Colors: blue
Size (c/c): 55cm
Serial #: T1J0075*





















































Cheers Stef


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow!

I could use a set of those tires for a bike of similar vintage


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I always look forward to your posts.

Great bikes, fantastic photos, full build spec. So cool.

The action ride shots are a great touch!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

All your photos are awesome. Each one could be framed and hung on a wall. We should all take note.

Nice bike too :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Beautiful bike, excellent photography! Early-style decals and socketed fork, plus a very early serial number. :thumbsup: 

What kind of Panaracers are those? They look almost identical to the original Stumpjumper tires.


Craig


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Out-flippin-standing! Great photos!


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

copy & paste 

" the Swizzies are ruling big time!"  :thumbsup: 




btw...the bike is older than its rider!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

You always take the coolest pictures. I can just see you setting up the camera timer and doing several "runs" to capture those action shots, fantastic! Yes and nice bike too!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

great bike and kudos for removing that mold release powder in the dirt! 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"Boulder CycleSport"

That's one that got away. Very nice!


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*thx!* 

I think the tires are similar to the Stumpie-tires ...but I don't know exactly.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> "Boulder CycleSport"
> 
> That's one that got away. Very nice!


was you there?


----------



## ckranak (Oct 13, 2007)

I believe this is the bike that I sold on ebay last year. I am very happy to see that you have completely restored it. I wanted to keep it but didn't have the means to return it to its original condition and was hoping that someone out there would. It looks incredible! Congratulations!


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

thx!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Good stuff. What camera do you use?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Superb......

-Schmitty-


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

sandmangts said:


> Good stuff. What camera do you use?


RICOH Caplio GX100 according to the Exif file

Carsten


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Carsten said:


> RICOH Caplio GX100


...with a Nikon wide angle converter.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

This bike is Vintage, Retro, and Classic! :thumbsup: 

Awesome.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

82Sidewinder said:


> What kind of Panaracers are those?


+1

john


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Gorgeous! Thanks for those beautiful photos!


----------



## Dillontheman (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys, last year I recieved a free 81' Stumpjumper, not in perfect condition. I've never restored anything, so I was wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction, show me somewhere that describes the process? I have all the parts of the bike needed. Thanks everyone.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dillontheman said:


> Hey guys, last year I recieved a free 81' Stumpjumper, not in perfect condition. I've never restored anything, so I was wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction, show me somewhere that describes the process? I have all the parts of the bike needed. Thanks everyone.


make a thread


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice Stumpjumper! Great pictures! Thought I would post a couple pictures of my two 1982 stumpjumpers.

This one is missing original grips and pedals. I replaced the seatpost w/ longer one. I just received a matching silver Blackburn Mtn Front Rack that I'm anxious to install.










This one is completely original!










This would be my 1992 Stumpjumper Comp


----------



## Nethengeic (Nov 10, 2019)

Bottom bracket for these ‘81s is a first generation Phil Wood sealed bearing.


----------

